# how many poops a day?



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

Coco poops a lot!
I feed her Fromm four-star grain free. 1/4 of a cup morning and 1/4 cup at night as per bag instruction. She is 4 lbs.
She must poop at LEAST 4 times a day! big formed poops. Size of my thumb.
How much is normal?
:shock:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I feed Fromm. But I top it with Stella's. Kendall and Bailey are over 7 lbs and get 1/4 Fromm twice per day. Brax is 4.6 lbs and gets 1 tablespoon of Fromm and half Stella's freeze dried patty Ava who's one lb less gets the same as Brax. I'd say mine poop 3-4 times per day. I guess it depends on the dog.


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

Mickey is about 15 lbs and eats same amount. About Coco, just following package and she is young. at 4 lbs, do you think 1/4 cup twice a day too much?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

How old is she?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I've never fed that food so I can't advise on the portion size, but dogs on kibble (even high quality grain free) tend to poop quite a lot. My dogs poop once or twice a day, but they're on raw and ziwipeak. I remember when I put them on Orijen kibble briefly at some point, they started pooping several times per day. I haven't fed kibbles for years so I was a bit shocked. lol


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I also feed raw, and mine only poo once a day generally.


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

8 months old. Nice formed poop. We just switched a week ago. She was on royal canine but did not do well on that (crap)


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Dorothy eats a home-made diet of a protein (beef, fish or chicken) and a starch (pumpkin, rice, or potato) and fresh veggies (peas, carrots, bell peppers). I rotate through these different combos in her food.

Anyway, she eats 3/4 cup per day broken into three meals (so 1/4 cup per meal) and she usually has one good, solid poop per day.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Beverly and Bentley eat Blue Buffalo Wilderness. Beverly (4.5 years old) poops twice a day and Bentley (4 months old) poops more times a day than I can count, lol. Probably five times. He even woke up at 3AM this morning for a poo, lol.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Most of the kibble we've fed has been 1/3c. per day for a 5 lb. chi, 1/4 for a 3 lb. (Wellness, Merrick, Beaverdam, Vets Choice.) Haven't used Fromm for a while. I remember it being a different amount from the rest. Mine don't normally poop 4 times a day. More like 2-3. 1/2 c. a day sounds like it might be too much.


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

I was going by what the bad suggested. 

Weight of Dog	Cups of Food per Day*	
5 - 20 lbs 1/2 - 1 1/3	

She doesn't look to be starving. 
So should I just give her 1/8 of a cup morning and 1/8 of a cup evening?
divide the 1/4 cup and feed her this am and pm?
Thanks for the help


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Cuddles eats raw, and she poops about 1-2 times a day. She's 5 lbs and about to turn 2 years old. All of the dogs' poops have gotten a lot smaller since switching them to raw. We used to have so much poop, with two dogs under 15 lbs, one under 30, and another that weighs about 60 lbs.

Their bodies use up as much of the nutrients in the meat as possible, so there is less poop . Plus, no chemical additives, no grains, no meat that's been rejected for human consumption, etc.

Their teeth and coats look amazing, too . They also have so much energy. Cuddles's teeth are sparkly-clean, and she's about to turn two . Our pug/chi's teeth have improved, too.


----------



## Pure love (Sep 13, 2014)

I had my two chis on honest kitchen for the past few months. They usually go 3 times a day. I have also given them kibble from Origen ,which makes them poop several times a day. Up to 4 times a day with very large and stinky poo. And when I feed raw they go maybe 2 times a day with very small poo. I really love feeding raw.:love4:


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

well, just switched from royal canine to fromm 4 star grain free
and I cut back on the food, feeding 1/4 cup a day now instead of 1/2 cup a day.
too much poop! up to 5 times a day!


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

Skippy poops 3-4 times a day. When he gets up in the morning and after he eats a meal.


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

We just switched Coco from Royal Canine last week, cutting it back slowly into the Fromm grain free. Its only been 2 days since all Fromm. Today was less poop. Maybe 3 at most. no more soft stools. Things are looking up


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

boubou said:


> We just switched Coco from Royal Canine last week, cutting it back slowly into the Fromm grain free. Its only been 2 days since all Fromm. Today was less poop. Maybe 3 at most. no more soft stools. Things are looking up


That's excellent, glad to hear .


----------



## Lokikinz (Jun 24, 2015)

Loki poops 2-4 times per day. When it's 2 times they are kinda big and when it's 4 times they are usually small.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I feed Royal Canin (not the best, but the only thing my super sensitive boy can handle)

I*d say he poops 3-4 times a day  

I feed very small amounts, but very often, because he is very active, and he gets low blood sugar fast, even now as a soon 8 year old boy hihi


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

It's been a few weeks now and thought I would report back on the poop situation. Coco is almost 9 months and now eating Fromm grain free and is pooping about 3X a day and nice poops too. Unless I feed her something else like. Little piece of chciken or something then it shows up.


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

When we first got Hunley he was on pedigree puppy chow. I gradually switched him to Blue Wilderness puppy and noticed his stool becoming firmer, less stinky and about 3 times a day. I started feeding him raw so I cant comment on that yet but notice when I give him a piece of apple his stool softens slightly but never a liquid. Will take it slowly and post on how things are going. On a side note, he goes absolutely bonkers for his morning dose of coconut oil. He is almost up to a full teaspoon and dances when he sees the jar. Already noticing a beautiful sheen to his coat, with a few rough patches still on his back. He seems to be itchy there too, so dont know if its a hot spot, or from flea bites (he did have a few) so i also take some coconut oil and rub it into that area which seems to help with the itchies.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu has been eating raw for years and poos 1x a day most of the time. Sometimes she misses a day. Queenladydragon, if you notice loose poos, it could be too much coconut oil. It is fabulous, but too much can cause loose poos.


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

could be.. but I took it slow with that. making sure to gradually add it to his diet. I'll keep it at a teaspoon for now and try a piece of apple again and see what happens.


----------

